# video card causing blue screen prob



## pyren (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi, 

Recently my comp has been restarting a lot and usually happens when i am about to load windows. It keeps restarting again and again until it loads the desktop and stops there but a few days passed and it just got stuck on the black screen with white text with options like safe mode, start windows normally etc. After i select an option it just hangs up. I thought it was my windows problem so i reformatted my windows but in the end it only happened when i had my video card on(GeForce 6200a). 

I have tried deleting the old drivers(driver cleaner) and installed the latest drivers like 91.47 or the 84.21 drivers but i get the same problem. I get a blue screen saying something about hardware or software not properly placed or something and asking me to go safemode etc. I put in my old video card(GeForce 2 400mx) and it has the same problem(the blue screen). Any idea whats the prob?..the AGP slot is damaged?..cuz this only happens when i have a video card on. I am going to my technician in a few days, just want some idea on what maybe going on thx =)

OS : xp
video card: GeForce 6200a(present) & GeForce2 400mx(old)
1.25ghz
512RAM
AMD Athlon
AGP slot


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

might be the AGP slot it also might be the PSU. can you see what it says on the blue screen ? take a picture of it and post it with a digi cam. 

also id recommend updating directx9c. also i read that u formatted ur system once so im guesstimating that its not a software issue but a hardware issue wich brings us to the possible agp slot failure.

is there a chance u could get a pci video card and test it with that ? 

if its possible you could actually buy an ati x1300 PCI and use that instead of the 6200 and performance will be equal if not better, but that is only ur final solution.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you need to post error messages in full
in add and remove uninstall the nvidia entries
reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes booting
disable a/virus
install the 84 drivers
reboot the computer
and let us know if it made any difference


----------



## pyren (Oct 24, 2006)

dai said:


> you need to post error messages in full
> in add and remove uninstall the nvidia entries
> reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
> when windows finishes booting
> ...


i have tried that too and it doesnt seem to be working...and i do have directX 9c..right now there are no display adapters on my motherboard and no more drivers too but i still get the blue screen and the usual restarts at times. Here's the error message

*DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen, restart your computer. If this screen apeears again, follow these steps:

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed.If this is a new installation ask your hardware or software manufacturer for any windows updates you might need.

If problems continue disable or remove any newly installed hardware or software.Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing. If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart your computer then press F8 to select Advanced startup options, and then select safe mode.

Technical information:

**STOP: 0x000000D1 (0x0000000,0x00000001C,0x00000000,0x00000000)

Beginning dump of physical memory
Dumping Physical memory to disk: 10 *<--- keeps increasing

I had no video card when this happened. It just happened when i was normally surfing the net.

edit: i suddenly got another error seconds after i posted the reply above

*Run a system diagnostic utility supplied by your hardware manufacturer. In particular, run a memory check, and check for faulty or mismatched memory. Try changing video adapters.

If problems continue disable or remove any newly installed hardware or software. If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart your computer then press F8 to select Advanced startup options, and then select safe mode.

***STOP: 0x0000007F(0x0000000D, 0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000)

Beginning dump of physical memory
Dumping Physical memory to disk: 10*

note: i have installed all windows update


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/137539/EN-US/
seems to be more of a hardware issue then software.

have u tested the ram with memtest ? id suggest u go ahead and test the ram either with mem test or taking one module out and testing it that way.

from there on i would also suggest looking at the voltage and frequency the ram is running at in the bios.


----------

